# Milk Strainer Q



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

So this will be my first year milking, and I am trying to slowly gather the things I will need when the girls freshen. 

My question is, do I NEED one of the strainers like from Hoegers or can I just use a wire strainer, and the milk filter?

Thanks!


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

I love mine from Hoeggers that is the strainer and milk pail together. I wouldn't go back to straining any other way.

Karla


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

ok I'll keep that in mind! Thankyou!

Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I do the same thing as Karla and I think it the best way to go by far. I've tried something like you're suggesting and it didn't work very well for me, but that's just me. Good luck!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Best thing I ever started using are the milk filters from Jeffers. I just kind of fold the corners together to create a little "funnel" and pour the milk through. Love them and will never go back to a wire strainer.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

So Olivia, you use the filter without the strainer? I plan on using the filters, just wasn't sure if I NEEDED the strainer?


----------



## donbusbin (Aug 30, 2009)

Just use a wire strainer lined with a single diaper or cheese cloth. I also put cheese cloth over the pail when milking.
Then restrain with the lined strainer.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

thankyou!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I used a SS mesh strainer from Walmart with the disc filters from TSC up til 2 years ago when I got the disc holder/strainer from Hoeggers. Worked very well too.


----------



## nigerianmeadows (Dec 12, 2010)

I use cloth cotton diapers, the foldable kind you can get in most baby sections of stores. It's not fancy, but it works great.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I use squares of gauze cloth (we got ours from Hancock). I reuse, washing after every use of course.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I didn't ever know there was a strainer. . . just use the milk filters that come in a 100 count box. The smallest ones are not so good but the discs about 5 inches x 5 inches are perfect for folding into a "funnel".


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

capriola-nd said:


> I didn't ever know there was a strainer. . . just use the milk filters that come in a 100 count box. The smallest ones are not so good but the discs about 5 inches x 5 inches are perfect for folding into a "funnel".


Did that too!!!

I "graduated" to the SS mesh that sits over the jar with the disc in it after I found that I could just dump it and have it flow faster....I got the ss filter holder thingy with the handle from Hoeggars when I was placing an order for other stuff and had extra $ so I figured I'd try it.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It sounds like all these things work. I wonder if it makes a difference how much milk you have. The funnel idea would be slow for a lot of milk, but sounds like a great idea for a little bit of milk. I use the Hoeggers stainless steel one that fits in the wide 6 quart bucket, but it will only fit in a wide mouth jar, which is annoying. On the other hand if you can figure out how to do it without a lot of spattering you can put the filter in the bucket and filter it as you milk, this also keeps flies and thing away from the milk. I go back and forth, it spatters for me. But it is such a great idea I think. I'm on an email list where they had a huge discussion about whether this is a good idea or not, for getting the cleanest possible milk. 

Jan


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow!! Thanks for all the replys and advice! I think for now since this will be my first year, I will go with something ssimple. NOT do the spendy strainer for now. Once I get a feel for how I am going to like it, maybe I wull "graduate" later! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Whatever you decide to use...through trial and error I found that the mesh strainer does work but it works even better with those inexpensive filters that TSC carries, orange and white box and made by KenAg. I still use them, even with the funnel/filter holder I have now.

And...a little bit of info, those disk filters strain much faster if you run them under water first then strain the milk.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou!! Can't wait to start! :thumbup:


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

You have gotten a lot of responses but I will put in my .02. I used a coffee filter and funnel for the longest time. Got tired of waiting for it to strain though. See the filters are made to only let the water through so fast so that it soaks up the good coffee flavor. I got the smaller mini strainer from Hoeggers I think with the small filters. it goes SO much faster now. Last year I only had one girl milking but it made a huge difference! I would spend a few $ now and save a LOT of time the rest of the milking season.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

We use the SS coffe filter basket. It's very fine stainless steel mesh, drains almost as instantly as you pour and works great, I just wash and sanitize it with my buckets to use again It was under $5 at our super walmart and you can reuse it over and over. If it gets damaged from repeated washing or something, go buy another one for under $5 not too shabby. I do strain my milk through it twice, but thats cause I'm a freak about making sure there is absolutely nothing in the milk.  Good luck


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey MommaB... you and I are starting together!! This is my first year to try milking too! - (it's also my first year with goats) I bought a canning funnel from Amazon.com . It's stainless and has a very fine SS mesh filter that snaps into it. I managed to get free shipping cause my daughter ordered something too, but it was still around 16 dollars. So far I've strained all of about 1/4 cup of goat milk,
but so far so good! Good luck with the milking! and let us know how it goes..


----------

